# marriage in Dubai



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it possible to have a simple easy no fuss wedding in Dubai ? One half is Roman Catholic married before and neither of us are concerned about where the marriage takes place. Only it should be legal.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been a number of threads on this topic, so suggest you run a search.

If you are both British (guessing from your flag) then you have to be married in a church in Dubai, but the place that males the least fuss is Holy Trinity in Oud Metha. There are lots of churches around Jebel Ali, but they ten to be stricter and require you to attend church and a pre-marriage course - if they'll even marry you at all.


----------

